# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  راهنمایی برای تغییر رشته  تجربی به ریاضی

## mmr

بچه ها میشه یه نفر کامل درباره دروس اختصاصی ریاضی توضیح بده و بهترین منابع اموزشی و تستی رو هم بگه . ممنون میشم.
بعد به نظر تون لازمه که کتابهای درسی دروس اختصاصی رشته ریاضی رو هم بگیرم یا همون کمک درسی ها کافیه؟؟

بعد ایا لازمه که کلاس برم یا نه ؟ یعنی میشه بدون کلاس و با استفاده از بهترین کتب کمک درسی خودم رو بکشم بالا ؟؟
کسانیکه تجربه دارند خواهشا کمک کنند.

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

داخل قسمت منابع میتوانی بهترین منابع رو پیدا کنی ، یا از سایت های مشاوره مثل مشاوران 100 یا هیوا گروپ یا مکتبستان و غیره

----------


## mmr

سلام . 
میخواستم بدونم منابع من برای ریاضی کافیه یا نه 
جبر و احتمال و گسسته     جامع نشر الگو
حسابان و ریاضیات پایه و دیفرانسیل     نشر الگو
هندسه تحلیلی     گاج
امار       جزوه دبیر           راستش درباره امار چون جزوه من مال تجربیه به نظرتون برای ریاضی هم به درد میخوره و اینکه ایا برای هندسه 1 و 2 هم به کتاب نیاز دارم؟

----------


## mmr

up

----------


## Misto

> بچه ها میشه یه نفر کامل درباره دروس اختصاصی ریاضی توضیح بده و بهترین منابع اموزشی و تستی رو هم بگه . ممنون میشم.
> بعد به نظر تون لازمه که کتابهای درسی دروس اختصاصی رشته ریاضی رو هم بگیرم یا همون کمک درسی ها کافیه؟؟
> 
> بعد ایا لازمه که کلاس برم یا نه ؟ یعنی میشه بدون کلاس و با استفاده از بهترین کتب کمک درسی خودم رو بکشم بالا ؟؟
> کسانیکه تجربه دارند خواهشا کمک کنند.


آقا نکن ، داری اشتباه میزنی ... 
من همین کارو کردم ، بدترین ضربه رو هم خوردم 2 سال از عمرمم تلف شد الان اومدم ک مجدد رشته خودمو تو کنکور شرکت کنم ...

----------


## Narges taghavi

دیفرانسیل : خیلی سبز یا نشرالگو (+ ریاضی پایه)
ریاضی پایه : خیلی سبز 
هندسه: نشرالگو 
تحلیلی : گاج یا نشرالگو 
گسسته: خیلی سبز بهتره ولی اگه بلد نیستید نشرالگو که درسنامه کاملی داره
فیزیک : نشرالگو 
شیمی: خیلی سبز

----------


## mmr

الان برای 
گسسته و جبر و احتمال      الگو
دیفرانسیل 1 و 2                 سیر تا پیاز 
هندسه 2                            سیر تا پیاز
هندسه تحلیلی و جبر خطی     الگو

میخوام بدونم برای امار همون امار رشته تجربی ها کافیه یا برای ریاضی ها جدیدتره؟؟ 
و اینکه هندسه 2 رو نیاز داره که کتاب بخرم براش یا نه؟؟ 
خواهش نظرتون رو نسبت به منابع من بگین

----------


## Narges taghavi

سیر تا پیاز و ندیدم نمیتونم نظری داشته باشم 
و این که  شما برای چه رتبه ای میخوای تلاش کنی ؟

----------


## mmr

خیلی ممنو از وقتی که می گذارید
رتبه زیر 300


> سیر تا پیاز و ندیدم نمیتونم نظری داشته باشم 
> و این که  شما برای چه رتبه ای میخوای تلاش کنی ؟

----------


## Narges taghavi

من برای ساله سوم میخوام کنکور ریاضی بدم با توجه به این که پایه ضعیفی داشتم تو ریاضی پارسال نشستم خوندم ریاضیم قوی شد شما هم فکر نکنید چون تجربی بودید از همه عقبید 
من واسه همه درسا سه تا کتاب دارم که همشونو میخوام بزنم 
دیفرانسیل : خیلی سبز - نشرالگو - خوشخوان 
تحلیلی : گاج - نشرالگو- خوشخوان 
گسسته : خیلی سبز و نشرالگو ( این دوتا رو بخونید هر ۱۳ سوالو جواب میدید)
هندسه : نشرالگو 
ریاضی پایه : خیلی سبز

----------


## mmr

عذر میخوام برای هندسه 1 نیاز هست چیزی بخونیم و همچنین به کتابای درسی نیاز دارم که بخرم یا نه؟؟

----------


## Narges taghavi

به نظرم باید خونده بشه  ولی تو مدت طوتاه چون وقتتون باید بزارید برای هندسه ۲ 
۲ سوال از هندسه ۱ میاد 
شما هیچ درسی رو نباید خذف کنید 
هندسه ۱و ۲ نشرالگو از همه بهتره  و در کنار این که نشر الگو  تستاشو میزنید خط ویژه هم بزنید نذارید واسه بعد عید
موج ازمون و خیلی سبز هم به عنوان ازمون خوبه

----------


## Fati.__.ab

> عذر میخوام برای هندسه 1 نیاز هست چیزی بخونیم و همچنین به کتابای درسی نیاز دارم که بخرم یا نه؟؟


به کتابای درسی که نیاز ندارید همون کتابای کمک آموزشی کفایت میکنن...و اما راجب هندسه 1  حتما رو مطالبش وقت بذارید و به تسلط برسید چون هندسه 1 بیس هندسه 2 و تحلیلی هستش به علاوه ی اینکه تو فیزیک خیلی به کارت میاد .در رابطه با آمار هم همون جزوه ای که دارین کافیه .. اگه ریاضی پایه خیلی سبز بخری فصل 12 امشو به آمار اختصاص دادن همینا کافیه.راجب بقیه ی منابع هم اون منابعی که نرگس خانوم گفتن عالی ان.

----------


## mmr

ریاضیات پایه با گسسته الگو هست دیگه نیاز به کتاب دیگه ای نیست؟؟

----------


## Fati.__.ab

> ریاضیات پایه با گسسته الگو هست دیگه نیاز به کتاب دیگه ای نیست؟؟


فعلا چون اول راهی نیازی نیس با منابع زیاد خودتو سردرگم کنی .همینا کافی ان ..مگه اینکه نتونی تو مطلبی به تسلط برسی و به منبع  دیگه ای نیاز داشته باشی که بعد اینا پایه و گسسته هردو خیلی سبز خوبن

----------


## mmr

پس همین منابع کافی اند دیگه ؟؟ ممنو از وقتی که گذاشتید

----------


## Fati.__.ab

خواهش میکنم ..آره کافی ان فقط شروع کن  :Yahoo (15):

----------


## Narges taghavi

> ریاضیات پایه با گسسته الگو هست دیگه نیاز به کتاب دیگه ای نیست؟؟


برای شروع یه منبع کافیه وقتی به تسلط رسیدید  میرید یه منبع دیگه 
تسلط الکی هم نه تسلطی که شما هم سرعت عمل داشته باشید هم درسو درک کنید و بفهمید 
مثلا شما گسسته احتمال تستاشو میزنید بعد از تموم شدن تست تا برمیگردید تستایی که علامت زدید دوباره میزنید اگه بازم متوجه نشدید تستای علامت دارو دوباره میزنید اخرش از خودتون ازمون میگیرید 
کاری که من پارسال انجام ندادم اگه انجام داده بودم اینقدر کند نبودم

----------


## mmr

راستی یادم رفت بگم برا ریاضی پایه چیزی نیاز دارم یا اینکه کتاب جامع گسسته نشر الگو کفایت میکنه؟؟؟؟

----------


## Narges taghavi

> راستی یادم رفت بگم برا ریاضی پایه چیزی نیاز دارم یا اینکه کتاب جامع گسسته نشر الگو کفایت میکنه؟؟؟؟


ریاضی پایه از گسسته جداست 
ریاضی پایه و دیفرانسیل نشرالگو باهم داره 
اگه جدا میخواید باشه ریاضی پایه خیلی سبز
گسسته و جبرواحتمال باهمن نشرالگو یا خیلی سبز

----------


## mmr

من ریاضی پایه خیلی سبز تجربی دارم کافیه ؟؟

----------


## Narges taghavi

> من ریاضی پایه خیلی سبز تجربی دارم کافیه ؟؟


شما کتاب نشرالگو دیفرانسیلو بگیرید که هم پایه رو پوشش میده هم پیشو 
کتاب خیلی سبز ریاضی تجربی سطحش فکرکنم پایین تره 
چون خودم مهروماهو دیده بودم یه قدم تا صدش خوب بود

----------


## mmr

هندسه 1 نشر الگو هم بگیرم

----------


## mmr

؟؟

----------


## mmr

راستش دیفرانسیل سیر تا پیاز رو گرفتم اولش درمورد پایه یه مقدار توضیح داده بود.

----------


## Narges taghavi

> هندسه 1 نشر الگو هم بگیرم


به نظرم بگیرید

----------


## mmr

خیلی ممنو که جواب میدید فقط به نظرتون با دیفرانسیل سیر تا پیاز به الگو هم نیاز دارم یا نه؟؟

----------


## Narges taghavi

> راستش دیفرانسیل سیر تا پیاز رو گرفتم اولش درمورد پایه یه مقدار توضیح داده بود.


سیرتاپیازو تا حالا ندیدیم 
اکثرا نشرالگو یا خیلی سبز میزنن
ولی اگه شما با سیرتاپیاز میزنید بزنید کتاب تستا زیاد باهم فرق ندارن
مهم اینکه باکدوم کتاب راحت ترید و مطلبو یاد میگیرید

----------


## mmr

فیزیک    نشرالگو پیش + جزوه دبیرم به صورت کامل برای سال 4 ام   کافیه برای رشته ریاضی یا نه ؟؟

----------


## mmr

شیمی هم مبتکران برا هر سه سال دارم. کافیه؟؟

----------


## Fati.__.ab

برای دیفرانسیل سیر تا پیاز بیشتر مطلبو جا میندازه و تست کافی برای تسلط رو مطالب نداره شما حتما یه منبع تستی در کنارش نیاز دارید مثل نشر الگو یا خیلی سبز .
برای شیمی بله مبتکران سه سال کافیه و شیمی ریاضی و تجربی فرقی نمیکنه که.
برای فیزیک پیش رشته ی ریاضی یه سری مباحث اضافه تری داره که رشته ی تجربی نداره حتما اونارو بخون .

----------


## Narges taghavi

دیفرانسیل : خیلی سبز یا نشرالگو
تحلیلی: گاج یا نشرالگو
گسسته: خیلی سبز یا نشرالگو  
ریاضی پایه : خیلی سبز 
هندسه ۱و۲: نشرالگو 
شیمی : مبتکران یا خیلی سبز
فیزیک : خیلی سبز یا نشرالگو
فیزیک مباحث اضافه داره هم در پیش هم در پایه 
شیمی یکیه 
درسای ریاضی خیلی فرق میکنه درسته مبحث مشترک زیاد داره با تجربی ولی اصلا قابل مقایسه نیستن

----------


## mmr

فیزیک نشر الگو جامعه یا برای هر سال فرق داره؟؟

----------


## Fati.__.ab

> فیزیک نشر الگو جامعه یا برای هر سال فرق داره؟؟


پیش و پایه  جدان مث گاج نقره ای

----------


## mmr

کتاب ریاضی تجربی خیلی سبز برای ریاضی ها خوب نیست ؟؟

----------


## mmr

میتونم از جزوه ریاضی تجربی خودم برای گسسته استفاده کنم یا نه ؟؟

----------


## mmr

هندسه 1 تجربی و ریاضی یکسانه ؟؟

----------


## mmr

برای زبان فارسی موضوعی گاج کافیه یا نه ؟؟

----------


## Fati.__.ab

برای زبان فارسی کتاب هامون سبطی خوبه
گسسته هم جزوه ات ربطی به گسسته نداره چون تجربیا مباحث گسسته رو نمیخونن نیاز به کمک درسی داری که خیلی سبز خوبه یا هر منبع دیگه ای

----------


## Fati.__.ab

کتاب ریاضی تجربی شاید فقط برای مباحث پایه ای مثل ریاضی 2 و یکم حسابان بدردت بخوره ..همه ی مباحثو پوشش نمیده

----------


## Fati.__.ab

هندسه 1 هم بین ریاضی و تجربی مشترکه

----------


## mmr

به نظرتون با توجه به تغییر رشته دادنم به تنهایی و بدون رفتن به کلاس میتونم خودمو به حد مطلوبی برسونم ؟؟

----------


## Fati.__.ab

بله چرا که نه..فقط تلاش کن خیلیییی زیاااد..عمومیا و شیمی و 90%فیزیک و نزدیک 50% ریاضی بین تجربیا و ریاضیا مشترکه(امیدوارم درصدا دقیق باشن  :Yahoo (4): با توجه به اینکه سرفصلای تجربیا رو دیدم) ..ینی واقعا موفقیتت شدنیه.

----------


## Fati.__.ab

راستی منطقه چند بودی؟

----------


## mmr

ممنون که جواب میدین و  وقت میذارید

----------


## mmr

منطقه 2

----------


## Fati.__.ab

خواهش میکنم ...موفق باشی پس :Yahoo (52):

----------


## mmr

سلام . الان منابع من به صورت کامل اینها هستند :
عربی    عربی کامل گاج
دینی      سفیر خرد 
ادبیات    لقه مهر ماه برای تاریخ ادبیات     لقمه برای لغت و املا    قرابت موضوعی گاج        ارایه ادبی  خیلی سبز  زبان فارسی موضوعی گاج

فیزیک   پایه خیلی سبز  و پیش جامع الگو
شیمی     مبتکران 2 و 3 و 4
هندسه تحلیلی    نشر الگو
هندسه 2         سیر تا پیاز
هندسه 1         کتاب درسی و کمکی گل واژه
دیفرانسیل         سیر تا پیاز
گسسته و جبر و احتمال     الگو



میشه نظرتون رو بگید و اینکه ایا برای بعضی دروس اختصاصی نیاز به معلم حتما دارم یا نه ؟؟
توی برنامه قلمچی نوشته ریاضی پایه  ،  ریاضی پایه رو چطور و از کدوم کتاب باید بخونم ؟حتما باید کتاب جدیدی بخرم یا با همون منابع خودم میشه اونرو خوند ؟؟ اخه اول کتاب سیر تا پیاز دیفرانسیل 1 بخشی رو برای اموزش مفاهیم پایه اورده کافیه یا نه ؟؟

----------


## Narges taghavi

> سلام . الان منابع من به صورت کامل اینها هستند :
> عربی    عربی کامل گاج
> دینی      سفیر خرد 
> ادبیات    لقه مهر ماه برای تاریخ ادبیات     لقمه برای لغت و املا    قرابت موضوعی گاج        ارایه ادبی  خیلی سبز  زبان فارسی موضوعی گاج
> 
> فیزیک   پایه خیلی سبز  و پیش جامع الگو
> شیمی     مبتکران 2 و 3 و 4
> هندسه تحلیلی    نشر الگو
> هندسه 2         سیر تا پیاز
> ...


دیفرانسیل سیرتاپیاز فکرکنم برای مهارت کسب کردن کمه و باید یه مکمل قوی همراش داشته باشید مثل نشرالگو
عربی و دینی و ادبیات خوبن 
هندسه  ۲ سیرتا پیاز نمیدونم
گسسته و تحلیلی خوبه
خودتون هم میتونید بخونید اگر گیر کردید فیلم های الا هم هستند 
ریاضی پایه باید جدا خونده بشه 
به نظرم شما نشرالگو دیفرانسیلو بگیرید که هم ریاضی پایه رو میخونید هم بعد از خوندن سیر تاپیاز بزنید

----------


## mmr

هندسه 1 چطور؟؟

----------


## gloria1370

> به نظرتون با توجه به تغییر رشته دادنم به تنهایی و بدون رفتن به کلاس میتونم خودمو به حد مطلوبی برسونم ؟؟


از حیث محتوا خیر نمیتونید برسونید! ولی از این نظر که کنکور ریاضی خیلی کم حجم شده نسبت به اون سالها که ماخودمونو کشتیم اصن چندان مهم نیست بتونید خودتونو به سطح مطلوب برسونید شاید میانگین اختصاصی 30 و میانگین عمومی 40 هم کافی باشه برا قبولی تو رشته دلخواه

----------


## gloria1370

> از حیث محتوا خیر نمیتونید برسونید! ولی از این نظر که کنکور ریاضی خیلی کم حجم شده نسبت به اون سالها که ماخودمونو کشتیم اصن چندان مهم نیست بتونید خودتونو به سطح مطلوب برسونید شاید میانگین اختصاصی 30 و میانگین عمومی 40 هم کافی باشه برا قبولی تو رشته دلخواه


حجم داوطلب منظورم بود

----------


## Fati.__.ab

ریاضی پایه که قلمچی میگه کتاب جدایی نیس..شامل ریاضی 2 + حسابان میشه...اگه دقت کنی تو خونه ی ریاضی پایه مثلا نوشتن ریاضی 2 ص 1 تا 16 + حسابان ص 1 تا 6..این مبحث تو ریاضی 2 اومده و مکملش در حسابان که باهم میشن ریاضی پایه.

----------


## mmr

خوب حسابان باید کتاب جدا بگیرم یا نه با دیفرانسیل هست ؟؟

----------


## Fati.__.ab

در رابطه با هندسه 1 هم ببین همونطور که قبلا گفتم ..هندسه 1 بیس هندسه 2 و تحلیلی و همچنین تو فیزیکم کلی کاربرد داره ..ینی باید قشنگ درکش کنی ..حالا شاید نتونی تستاشو خوب بزنی ولی خوندن و فهمیدنش باعث میشه تحلیلی و مثلا تو فیزیک آینه ها رو راحت تر درک کنی و تستاشونو جواب بدی..اگه میبینی با این منابعی که داری هندسه 1 خوب جا میفته تو ذهنت ..منبع دیگه ای لازم نیس

----------


## mmr

حسابان چی ؟؟

----------


## Fati.__.ab

> خوب حسابان باید کتاب جدا بگیرم یا نه با دیفرانسیل هست ؟؟


حد و مشتقش با دیفرانسیله ...بقیه ی مباحث هم  با ریاضی 2 مشترکن  که برای کنکوریا تحت عنوان ریاضی پایه میان و جدا نیستن..نمیخواد کتاب جدا برای حسابان بگیری..یه ریاضی پایه بگیری کافیه

----------


## mmr

ریاضی پایه خیلی سبز ریاضی خوبه دیگه ؟؟

----------


## Fati.__.ab

> ریاضی پایه خیلی سبز ریاضی خوبه دیگه ؟؟


آره عالیه

----------


## mmr

به جز ریاضی پایه خیلی سبز و هندسه 1 الگو نیاز به منبعی دیگه ندارم ؟؟

----------


## Fati.__.ab

.فقط دیفرانسیل اگه تستای سیر تا پیاز کافی باشن برات و به تسلط کااامل میرسی که هیچی اگه نه خیلی سبز دیف بگیر برا  تست

----------


## mmr

به معلم در دروس اختصاصی نیاز دارم یا نه ؟؟ یعنی ضروریه حتما یا نه ؟؟

----------


## Fati.__.ab

اگه دیدی مبحثیو از کتاب متوجه نشدی معلم خصوصی بگیر یا از آلا استفاده کن

----------


## Narges taghavi

> به معلم در دروس اختصاصی نیاز دارم یا نه ؟؟ یعنی ضروریه حتما یا نه ؟؟


درسنامه کتاب تستا و جزوهایی که در بعضی کانالا میزارن و سایت آلا
کلاس رفتن فقط وقتو تلف میکنه

----------


## mmr

ریاضیات پایه کدوم خوبه ؟؟

----------


## Fati.__.ab

خیلی سبز

----------

